# Coding for Verruca Vulgaris



## STKrueger (Jan 16, 2017)

I was wondering if anyone knew the true ICD 10 for a verruca vulgaris. In the ICD10 book index, it is under B07.9 which is viral wart, unspecified. However, from everything I read you should not be using a unspecified code unless the provider does not know the diagnosis. If you go into the ICD10 chapter 1 certain infectious and parasitic diseases, B07.8 lists OTHER VIRAL WARTS, which includes; common warts, flat warts, and verruca plana. B.07.9 lists viral wart unspecified. So is a verruca vulgaris considered a common wart, therefore you should be coding it as B07.8?? Any thoughts are appreciated!


----------

